
Amazon Doesn’t Just Want to Dominate the Market – It Wants to Become the Market - Melchizedek
https://www.thenation.com/article/amazon-doesnt-just-want-to-dominate-the-market-it-wants-to-become-the-market/
======
moocowtruck
buy n large... I've said it for years now

